# Collection SF - All Black! HA-BK that is...



## akula88

_Inspired by KevinL's Exe-SG post, these one is dedicated for the BKs_

By no means this is complete , 
but the E2x series compatibility has been my favorite. 
It all just started trading for an elusive E2e-BK 3-flat body (Thanks, Kiessling!) ...and trying to get a cheap chance for an *L1-BK-RD*






_farthest; *E2e-BK{3-flat}; E2d-BK {3-round}; E2e-BK {2-round}*_





_...my newest would be the *SF M600a scoutlight*, which has a *KL4-HABK* as its head_
_thanks to www.imageshack.us for imagehosting_

...late last year, the L1-BK-RD, ceased to be in its pure form and have been transformed into another Ex-compatible powerpack.





You won't be seeing these yet in my collection in the near future.
I'm almost broke... So chasing these will take some time... :
1. E1e-BK
2. U2-BK
3. A2-WH-BK
4. C2 {I believe the Emerson special edition is HABK??}
5. E2d-BK{3-flat}... (traded that)
6. ..8AX-BK :thinking: 
7. ..L7-BK :thinking:


----------



## Size15's

There _is_ something extemely appealing about SureFire's in Black HA!

What about the 9AN in Black HA? And it's KT3 TurboHead?
What about the X200A (and X200B)?!

BTW, the A2-BK-WH (not WH-BK)

I've got a few more Black HA SureFires since this I took this photo (another U2, one or two E2d's)...
The ScoutLight I have in not one in Black HA though ('just' HA) 
I missed out on getting an L1 in Black HA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## attowatt

I think it's the proven "time and time again", black goes good with just about anything, that makes the Surefire's in Black HA so appealing.

This thread is what I needed to see this weekend to "push me over the edge" as I was leaning here
towards purchasing the M600A

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gifJohnny, Al/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif






Jim


----------



## KevinL

Are your E2e's HA-BK? You're making me drool again..

Then Al has to come up with his picture of a HABK Aviator, that is one sweet light. Now I know that when I finally do buy the A2 I will get it in HABK to go with my U2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
Anyone got a pic of the KL4 in HABK?

bernie


----------



## Size15's

Shelby Chan photographed the M600A


----------



## akula88




----------



## Size15's

It is a thing of beauty


----------



## greenLED

do they make the L4 in black HA?


----------



## Size15's

Nope. But you can use an E2e or E2d body


----------



## Kiessling

Thanx guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
bernie


----------



## seattlite

Kaibigan,

Here is my small collection:





Richard


----------



## Beretta1526

I've got a decent black HA collection going... I've got one I'm considering selling though, to fund the purchase of an M6. I'll have to take a pic of these some day soon.

All of the following are 100% Black HA unless noted (Z61 is a black HA3 Z57 clickie):

E1e-BK - Currently has E2D TC and L1-BK-RD head (original TC was HA2)
E1e-BK w/Z61 - Currently has McLux PR-T BB750 TWOK
E2e-BK - ALL HA3 from



(including tailcap)
L1-BK-WH - Original Q3 bin type w/scalloped bezel (considering selling)
E2D - Spare head currently has modified P61 LA for 120 Lumens
X200 - original X200, like the X200A
X200B - Just got this one, it really kicks ***
U2 - Clip button filled with glow paint, looks really cool.

Some of the HA-BK I'd like to get my paws on once I have the $$ allotted to lights:

A2-BK-WH
L4-BK-WH
M6-BK-CB (If they would do such a thing)

I've actually pared down my collection to lights I would actually use on a daily basis for the most part. I've been wanting to take the time and get a pic or two of the entire collection, but somehow there never seems to be time when I'm thinking about it. I also want to include other items in there too, since my X200's are mounted on pistols.


----------



## matthewdanger

This will likely interest a lot of the people on this thread.


----------



## DavidTHR

Great collections ... the Surefires look great in the black finish.


----------



## seattlite

matthewdanger said:


> This will likely interest a lot of the people on this thread.



I bought one of these SF A2-BK-WH from Supremeco last week. Payment was made on Thursday, and product was received from HK to the Pacific NW on Saturday morning....WOW.


----------



## rscanady

how much was shipping? I just bought one but it didnt say how much shipping was.

Ryan


----------



## seattlite

rscanady said:


> how much was shipping? I just bought one but it didnt say how much shipping was.
> 
> Ryan


Shipping was $16 for a total price of $135 shipped. The website does not have the shipping charges, but rather, Supremeco will email you with a .jpg of a sales agreement, and you will have to sign and fax/email back the document. This sales agreement included the shipping charge. The A2 I received was shipped the equivalent of the US' Global Overnight(Priority) Mail.

Note that the A2 I received is the older 4 "flat-sided" body, and the head has a smooth bezel with NO scallops. I also have an HA-WH A2, 4 "flat-sides", but this A2's head has scallops.

Richard


----------



## K-T

Is the black KL4 a standard part now? Can any dealer get that one for me?


----------



## KevinL

seattlite said:


> I bought one of these SF A2-BK-WH from Supremeco last week. Payment was made on Thursday, and product was received from HK to the Pacific NW on Saturday morning....WOW.



Way cool - I can't wait! 

I have always been eyeing that black A2 for a long time, but the price tag was a big deterrent. Now that it's been fixed, I just can't wait.. 

They just emailed me, I placed my order 24 hours ago, it's now "Processing". Great!

I am a sucker for Surefire's HA-BK coating ever since my U2 arrived, plus Willie Hunt's work on regulated incandescent lights is nothing short of legendary and I love a regulated light so as to make the most out of my CR123s. Now I'll finally own both of Surefire's Digital Plus Series lights.. in matching black!


----------



## seattlite

K-T said:


> Is the black KL4 a standard part now? Can any dealer get that one for me?


Calvin Hall, [email protected] sold me a KL4-BK-WH that he got from a SF "Scout Light". Before I contacted Calvin back in June, I called up SF and asked them whether I can purchase the KL4 head that comes with the "Scout Light". They replied that the KL4-BK-HA won't be available for order untill Sept '05. So, you might give SF a call if Calvin doesn't have any more in his inventory.

Good Luck,
Richard


----------



## rscanady

seattlite said:


> Shipping was $16 for a total price of $135 shipped. The website does not have the shipping charges, but rather, Supremeco will email you with a .jpg of a sales agreement, and you will have to sign and fax/email back the document. This sales agreement included the shipping charge. The A2 I received was shipped the equivalent of the US' Global Overnight(Priority) Mail.
> 
> Note that the A2 I received is the older 4 "flat-sided" body, and the head has a smooth bezel with NO scallops. I also have an HA-WH A2, 4 "flat-sides", but this A2's head has scallops.
> 
> Richard




Thanks for the info, I just signed and emailed back to them today, $135 is still a heck of a price for a HA III Blk A2. 

Ryan


----------



## seattlite

rscanady said:


> Thanks for the info, I just signed and emailed back to them today, $135 is still a heck of a price for a HA III Blk A2.
> 
> Ryan



COOL, hopefully, you'll get your A2 from Hong Kong by Saturday morning!


----------



## UltraReef

Awesome collections guys!! :thanks:


----------



## KevinL

matthewdanger said:


> This will likely interest a lot of the people on this thread.



Look what you made me do!!











:goodjob: :thanks: :buddies:

Now I have both lights from their Digital Plus series, both in matching HA-BK. Much as I like HA-BK, I'll be skipping the E2D because once you've seen the A2, the MN03's output is just NOT good enough.


----------



## gregw

Top is a standard E1E-BK. Bottom is a Chop converted L1 head with Aleph LE using NG500 TXOJ, E1E-BK body, and a 2 stage E2D tailcap.


----------



## bajaiman

The recently acquired black KL4s


----------



## matthewdanger

Very nice Surefires everyone! I don't have many black HA III Surefires. I have an A2-BK-WH on the way and a KL1-BK on an E1e-BK body with the E2d tail cap. Somewhere down the line, I'd like to get a E2d.

I wonder which one of you will be the first to come up with a black HAIII C2 (from the Emerson knife gift set). Ready. Set. Go!


----------



## WDR65

Very nice lights, I like them all. As of the moment I only have an E2d with a KL1-BK mounted. The C2 Matthewdanger just mentioned is nice, but I think I'd rather have the M2 with the black SW02 tailcap from the Strider set.


----------



## matthewdanger

WDR65 said:


> Very nice lights, I like them all. As of the moment I only have an E2d with a KL1-BK mounted. The C2 Matthewdanger just mentioned is nice, but I think I'd rather have the M2 with the black SW02 tailcap from the Strider set.



I have seen quite a few of those Black M2s with SW02s in pictures on Surefire's site, but when ever I see a pic of someones actually light from that set it shows a normal tail cap (black Z41 perhaps).

Was there more than one Strider combo?


----------



## WDR65

I'm not sure about that Matthewdanger. I just looked at my catalog again and it says that the Strider set M2 was the first ever availible with the SW02. Maybe Al or somebody can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Time to revive this great thread 

Here is my Bk Surefires.




















* Some interesting but not all surefire Combos:*


Surefire 6PD with RPM tail and G&P Head and SS Bezel.
Quite a lethal combo!













Fully Functional Surfire U2,RPM Tail and A21 adapter with 1xR123 Driving it.













Fully functional Surefire Kroma with A21 Adapter and 1xR123 powering it.










Gotta love SF legos 





Benny


----------



## Nathan

My humble HA-BK collection:






Left to right:
A2-BK-WH w/delrin tailguard
"L4-BK" (KL4-BK + E2D body + Z61 t/c)
"E1L-BK" (KL1-BK + E1E-BK body + Z68 t/c)
E-series incan. bezel + VG FB1 ("Black Pawn")


----------



## tussery

Surprised one like this has yet to be posted yet.


----------



## Nathan

Very nice, tussery!
E2D bezel on a KL4-BK, correct?
How did you remove the original bezel ring? Boil-in-the-baggie trick?
I have the parts. I just might have to try that...


----------



## tussery

Nathan said:


> Very nice, tussery!
> E2D bezel on a KL4-BK, correct?
> How did you remove the original bezel ring? Boil-in-the-baggie trick?
> I have the parts. I just might have to try that...


Just two pieces of rubber strap, a vise, and channel locks. I didn't have to heat it up.


----------



## MorpheusT1

I thought about doing that to mine,but figured it was a shame destroying something as rare as the Bk-KL4.

Looks cool though 


Benny


----------



## Nathan

It's not really destroying the KL4, just disassembling it. The switch should be totally reversable, if done correctly.


----------



## tussery

MorpheusT1 said:


> I thought about doing that to mine,but figured it was a shame destroying something as rare as the Bk-KL4.
> 
> Looks cool though
> 
> 
> Benny


They aren't that rare people just don't know how to get them.


----------



## sween1911

tussery said:


> They aren't that rare people just don't know how to get them.


 
*cough*Scoutlight!*cough*


----------



## MorpheusT1

Yeah,

But the Scoutlight is pretty useless exept for the heads.(to me that is)
And the cost of buying one just for the head i pretty steap.

I was lucky and got a couple heads in original packaging(Thats pretty rare)


Waay offtopic here,bring on the pics 


Benny


----------



## tussery

sween1911 said:


> *cough*Scoutlight!*cough*


Last time I heard you could call Surefire and ask for just the head. It's not like Optics HQ has a secret stash of them and only advertise that they have 3 or 4 in stock at a time.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Cool i didnt know that


----------



## sween1911

You guys are giving me a serious hankerin' to buy an E2D and get a black KL4 head.


----------



## SaVaGe

PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU BOUGHT THE BEZEL AND THE SWITCH FOR YOUR 6P..I WANT 2 DO THE SAME TO MINE!!:twothumbs


MorpheusT1 said:


> Time to revive this great thread
> 
> Here is my Bk Surefires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some interesting but not all surefire Combos:*
> 
> 
> Surefire 6PD with RPM tail and G&P Head and SS Bezel.
> Quite a lethal combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully Functional Surfire U2,RPM Tail and A21 adapter with 1xR123 Driving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully functional Surefire Kroma with A21 Adapter and 1xR123 powering it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love SF legos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benny


----------



## MorpheusT1

Its a nice setup 

The Tailcap is made by RPM over at Flashlight-forums.com
I think he is making another run of them.

The Bezel and head are made by G&P and can be found both on ebay and here frequently.

I bought the head and bezel on the forum.

Just search for G&P head 


Good luck on your search


----------



## JNewell

My Surefire Black HA Flashlights:
E2e-BK + KL4-BK-WH
L1-BK-RD
E1e-BK + KL1-BK-WH


----------



## cy

here's a black HA E1 ... quite possibly the first black HA light from surefire. I'll be posting this for sale soon..


----------



## Size15's

cy said:


> here's a black HA E1 ... quite possibly the first black HA light from surefire.


I've not seen an E1 in Black HA before. I have one in standard black. Do you have any photos that show the HA-ness better please?

This is my E1-BK with Black HA (E2d) bezel and TailCap...


----------



## Nathan

The black one is like an "E1D".


----------



## cy

here's a pic of E1 HA just passing the ultimate HA test. surviving a full on scratch test with knife tip from a known quality blade. Strider SMG are known to have hardness in excess of 59C rockwell. 

scratch attempt was done on flat area supporting bulb and on inside of tailcap. someone modded LOTC with clicky, but can be put back to stock with correct part. knurling has some tiny bare specks, but otherwise mint condition. 

no question this E1 is a black hard anodized model. this E1 has got to be one of the first black HA light ever from Surefire. 








Size15's; said:


> I've not seen an E1 in Black HA before. I have one in standard black. Do you have any photos that show the HA-ness better please?
> 
> This is my E1-BK with Black HA (E2d) bezel and TailCap...


----------



## Size15's

Well that's cool - I've learned me something today!
Cheers!


----------



## lightr07

All these picture's of Black HA SureFire's made me want a another one (I have a 6P and an E2d). So i think i see a 6P Defender after my G2L. Maybe one day i'll wait on a SureFire and get a Fenix. ... Not very likely but maybe! :laughing:

I'm a flashaholic now! (Post number 100) Yaaay!


----------



## Size15's

lightr07 said:


> All these picture's of Black HA SureFire's made me want a another one (I have a 6P and an E2d). So i think i see a 6P Defender after my G2L. Maybe one day i'll wait on a SureFire and get a Fenix. ... Not very likely but maybe! :laughing:
> 
> I'm a flashaholic now! (Post number 100) Yaaay!


Note that the 6P, and the 6PD (6P Defender) do not come standard in Black HA but I assume you knew that. Having a 6P in Black HA is very rare. Have you posted photos?


----------



## MorpheusT1




----------



## 270winchester

Size15's said:


> Note that the 6P, and the 6PD (6P Defender) do not come standard in Black HA but I assume you knew that. Having a 6P in Black HA is very rare. Have you posted photos?



hey Al, is there a reason why most SFs are not available in BK HA? Iwould like a few of lights in BK HA but they don't seem to be around whenever I'm looking.


----------



## Size15's

270winchester said:


> hey Al, is there a reason why most SFs are not available in BK HA? Iwould like a few of lights in BK HA but they don't seem to be around whenever I'm looking.


If you make a list of the standard vs HA models I think the HA wins.
Standard black is historic.

In standard black -
6P(-BK)
6PD
6PL
9P
Z2
C2-BK
C2-BK

In HA - 
E1e
E1L
E2e
E2d
E2L
C2-HA
C3-HA
M1
M2
M3
M3T
M4
M6
L1
L2
L4
L5
L7
A2
K2
U2
8AX (both)
9AN (both)

This gives an impression of the current range anyways


----------



## cy

my rare black HA E1 posted above is available for $115 shipped conus, insurance is extra. please PM if interested. 



270winchester; said:


> hey Al, is there a reason why most SFs are not available in BK HA? Iwould like a few of lights in BK HA but they don't seem to be around whenever I'm looking.


----------



## lightr07

Size15's said:


> Note that the 6P, and the 6PD (6P Defender) do not come standard in Black HA but I assume you knew that. Having a 6P in Black HA is very rare. Have you posted photos?



That was my fault in the wording. I meant black in "plain black". I have a friend who says he has a 6P in Black HA so i might have to give him a call / a visit with a camera. Will keep ya posted / post them if it is in HA.


----------



## BSBG

My humble collection:


----------



## DM51

*Triplets...*


----------



## greenLED

...and close on DM51's toes, my HA-BK puppies. Top to bottom - a very special U2, K2-M, A2:







Can't forget the bezel shots:


----------



## skalomax

Nice Surefires greenLED.

Those A2s look too good.


----------



## DM51

GreenLED, that is a beautiful trio you have.


----------



## greenLED

Thanks, guys. 

I'm trying to avoid getting attached to the K2-M (not being very successful...), as it should be headed for BST shortly.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

seattlite said:


> Kaibigan,
> 
> Here is my small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard


Where did you get that SureFire poster??


----------



## Mrgooch

Can you explain how one gets a black model?


----------



## Size15's

Mrgooch said:


> Can you explain how one gets a black model?


Of which flashlight?


----------



## Mrgooch

Any model!


----------



## Size15's

One must be careful (check here first) but some SureFire Dealers show that they have Black HA versions of certain flashlights.

Normally the model number is suffixed with a dash and the colour/finish code.

A2-HA (-HA = Hard Anodised, natural aka grey)

"-BK" (Black) can be type II anodised standard Black, but in some cases the Black anodising is type III also known as HA.

So in addition to the SureFire Dealer showing a photo of the black SureFire, it will also be labelled "E2e-BK".

One must be careful because some optional black finishes are type II rather than type III hard anodised so if in doubt check here first.

Does this help?
Al


----------



## Mrgooch

Are models currently being made in black?


----------



## EricMack

Sorry, that pesky purple dude just _thinks_ he's black... :tinfoil:


----------



## Size15's

Mrgooch said:


> Are models currently being made in black?


The E2e and E1e are I believe. Or have recently been.

The KL4 is being made in Black HA because it is part of the ScoutLight.

I'm not aware of any other models that wouldn't be Black HA as standard, being currently made in Black HA.

Al


----------



## Nathan

EricMack and Al, please post your A2-BK info here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171632

I need more data points!


----------



## brunt_sp

My next ideal black SF would be an E2D + black E2C adapter and head from a 6P. This setup will allow the use of one of the new P60 drop-ins.
The only problem is that the black E2C adapter needs more interest shown on this thread.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179019
So if you're interested you know what to do.


----------



## MikeM

*Pic of black L1*

Mentioned in the thread below,here's a pic of a black SF L1 flanked by a pair of multi LED Milky masterpieces.

How rare are these....?











Mike


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Pic of black L1*

über-rare


----------



## BSCOTT1504

*Re: Pic of black L1*

I didn't realize that SF ever made black L1's.......that is a great looking light!!!


----------



## JNewell

*Re: Pic of black L1*


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Pic of black L1*

:kewlpics: I'm a sucker for HA-BK.

You guys should post those pics (or have this merged) in this thread (the official SF HA-BK collectors thread):

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/180572


----------



## Size15's

Black L1 thread merged with this one


----------



## MorpheusT1




----------



## coloradogps

Where does the line start to get a Black L1?


----------



## greenLED

Size15's said:


> Black L1 thread merged with this one


:thanks: Al!


----------



## JNewell

coloradogps said:


> Where does the line start to get a Black L1?


 
eBay. I think the BIN was $70, absolutely as new.


----------



## greenLED

JNewell said:


> eBay. I think the BIN was $70, absolutely as new.


WOW!


----------



## DM51

coloradogps said:


> Where does the line start to get a Black L1?


They are sometimes attracted to other HA-BK lights, especially Black A2s...


----------



## seattlite

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Where did you get that SureFire poster??




LOL...that was the 2005 or 2006 SF catalog.

Richard


----------



## ttran97

Here's my black collection...they're not all HAIII, but whatever. Close enough. 

_Edit:_ Photo removed for now

From L to R: 9P, U2, K2, Z2, 6P, G2, G2
All LEDs...BOG Q5 Super Premium Drop-ins for those that take it.


----------



## donn_

Some of my E Series Black collection, in sets:






From the top; 

A set of E2E-BK (w/KL4-BK and McTC) and E1E-BK, short clips, relatively modern.

A set of E2E-BK and E1E-BK, long clips (attached to bezel) and round bodies. Not modern.

A set of E2D-BK (bored for 17670), with accessory Milky Modified KL4 'Boxter'(P4 with Acorn driver) and 6PD-BK bezel (on E-to-C adapter) with BOG Q5 drop-in.

Here's a shot of the E2/6P Defender Set in it's Pelican case, with a Lumens Factory E0-4 incan LA, and extra 17670:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

donn_ said:


> Some of my E Series Black collection, in sets



donn, Please add to the "Post your Surefire Collection" Thread
located here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183484
I'd like to see some MORE of the interesting lights you have.:wave:


----------



## Gunnerboy

:sigh: Man...I swore to myself that I wasn't going to open this thread!

Seeing all your beautiful black A2's just kills me, especially DM51's triplets. Recently bought my first A2-HA, but still on the prowl.


----------



## Nathan

Here's the newest addition to my HA-BK family: An "E2L-BK" Cree.

KX2-BK-WH head + E2D body + Z68

The body needs to be bored for a 17670. Running primaries for now...


----------



## greenLED

Nathan said:


> KX2-BK-WH head + E2D body + Z68


That just gave me an idea for my new e2e-HA-BK...


----------



## coloradogps

Nice!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ninjamaster

Does this count? X300 is Black, heh




:devil:


----------



## _R__Y__A__N_

NinjaMaster: _awesome_ config. HK USP Tactical with SF X300... :twothumbs Now all you need is a suppressor.


----------



## donn_

Here are a few of my black SFs:
















:twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

Very nice!


----------



## ninjamaster

_R__Y__A__N_ said:


> NinjaMaster: _awesome_ config. HK USP Tactical with SF X300... :twothumbs Now all you need is a suppressor.


If you really want you can loan me the money to get one, for good!:devil:
That X300 is my first Surefire and man it was worth the $! It's small enough that I could probably EDC it but I just got a Olight T10 that does the job. The Tactical, words just cannot describe.


----------



## mspeterson

here's a few...


----------



## Nathan

Let's see...
L4D, E2E, E1B, TW4, E1B, E1D, E1E.
Am I right?

I was wondering when an E1B would show up in here...


----------



## mspeterson

Nathan said:


> Let's see...
> L4D, E2E, E1B, TW4, E1B, E1D, E1E.
> Am I right?
> 
> I was wondering when an E1B would show up in here...



Sounds about right, but only the E1E-BK is stock from Surefire of course. I love the old style convex E2D windows, need to find a few more! The next addition with be the E2DL, hopefully soon!!!


----------



## alantch

Here's my meager collection.


----------



## Burntrubber87

alantch said:


> Here's my meager collection.


I love 6P's. These are especially cool.


----------



## schiesz

Ok, one 6P has a RPM tailcap, whats the other tailcap?

schiesz


----------



## alantch

schiesz said:


> Ok, one 6P has a RPM tailcap, whats the other tailcap?


 It's a clickie for the T6 flashlight from Emilion. I can't seem to find it in his site anymore.


----------



## Chuck289

My newest SF, just arrived today. E2E-BK HA. This is my first e2e also.


----------



## brunt_sp

An adapter for the E series is now available to use a 6P head. See post #108 of this :
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2393251#post2393251


----------



## bluesaber

Here are my black HA-III Surefires. They are waiting for the upcoming E2DL!


----------



## schiesz

Latest HA black:





schiesz


----------



## H2Orower

My Z68 twins:
E1B+Z68 and E2E-BK+KX2C+Z68


----------



## Team Member

Well, I don´t have too many black SF but these 2 came with the mail today..










Then there is a Milspec Kroma and a E1B.. I think I have to take another photo..


----------



## Team Member

Finally, another pic of my black ones...







..but the small collection seems to change from day to day  Now there is a 3P in the mail for me...:naughty:


----------



## Nathan

Here's the latest family pic. Pardon the 3 "black" sheep.


----------



## H2Orower

Just added a new SF HA-BK to the family - an E1E-BK/KL1/Z68.


----------



## kramer5150

GEEZ louise!!! some real :huh: collections
:thumbsup:


----------



## shomie911

A build in progress: FiveMega 2 x 18650 body with my C2 head and tailcap temporarily put on (just so it looks complete).

Soon it's going to have a Surefire KT1/2 Turbohead and a MN bulb or FiveMega's bi-pin adapter and a WA1111.

(RA Twisty 85-TR and Surefire CR123A for size comparison.)






Surefire C2-BK w/ Malkoff M60


----------



## shomie911

I think I've found my coolest light yet.

I'm just waiting for all the parts to get here, but this is what the final product will look like:

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is going to be the first light to be configured this way. (I'm hoping it's unique. :laughing

Surefire 6P with KT2 head and MN16 running off of two AW IMR16340 cells.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

shomie911 said:


> I think I've found my coolest light yet.
> 
> I'm just waiting for all the parts to get here, but this is what the final product will look like:
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is going to be the first light to be configured this way. (I'm hoping it's unique. :laughing
> 
> Surefire 6P with KT2 head and MN16 running off of two AW IMR16340 cells.


The runtime though, will be like, 5 minutes... If that.


----------



## shomie911

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The runtime though, will be like, 5 minutes... If that.



But with the flat discharge characteristics of the new cells it will be fairly flat output over those 5 minutes.

I'm mainly going to use it as a long-throwing, small size backup to my primary light, a Surefire C2-BK with a Malkoff M60.

It will likely get less than 5 minutes of use a week anyway.

I also have a FiveMega 2 x 18650 body and AW 18650 2200mah cells I could use with the KT2 and MN16 with also for extra runtime.


----------



## coyote223




----------



## Size15's

Those are not Black HA though.
This thread is for Black HA SureFires and collections thereof.
Other collections and groups of SureFires should be discussed in the main SureFire collections thread.

coyote223,
Your photo is changed for the better! Very nice!


----------



## Solscud007

Is there a specific model number for the Black M2 head on the Scout light?


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Is there a specific model number for the Black M2 head on the Scout light?


Yes. It's the LU60A Lamp Module


----------



## Solscud007

Can you clarify? So the LU60A is NOT the same as the M952 head model number? or a M2 head? Since they are in HA-NAT and not HA-BK?


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> Can you clarify? So the LU60A is NOT the same as the M952 head model number? or a M2 head? Since they are in HA-NAT and not HA-BK?


The LU60A is a Lamp Module featuring an "M2" bezel, P60 Lamp Assembly, and Lamp Module Adapter Collar [to attach it to the ScoutLight MH60 WeaponLight Housing Body ("E-Series body")]

The M95 Millennium Series Universal WeaponLight features the LU60 Lamp Module.
The LU60 Lamp Module features an "M2" bezel, P60 Lamp Assembly, and Lamp Module Adapter Collar [to attach it to the Millennium Universal MH90 WeaponLight Housing Body.

The "M2" bezel used by the LU60A is Black HA.
The "M2" bezel used by the LU60 (M95) and M2 is Natural HA.

Note SureFire does not use the term "head"


----------



## Solscud007

thank you again for the clarification.


----------



## bxstylez

my newly acquired HA-BK Surefire's... presenting the A2 and E2e






















with the flash on... the A2 looks _purplish_ :naughty:





.


----------



## Size15's

bxstylez,
Very nice!
I think that A2 and the E2e, along with the C2 in Black HA are fabulously good looking. I'm not quite sure the fluting of the modern LED bezels - the KL4, KL1, KX1, KX2C, E2DL etc suits the classic looks that Black HA reinforces... :thinking:


----------



## TJx

My small contribution to this thread for my 100th post!


----------



## bxstylez

nice black C2......
i want one =P

.


----------



## shomie911

TJx said:


> My small contribution to this thread for my 100th post!



Is that an Type III (HA) C2?! It has a very matte finish compared to the what appears to be a Type II tailcap.

Very cool.

I love my regular type II C2 with HO-9 and IMR16340. :twothumbs


----------



## TJx

shomie911 said:


> Is that an Type III (HA) C2?! It has a very matte finish compared to the what appears to be a Type II tailcap.



Yes, here is the blurb about the light, I do not have the knife though. I think this was a 2004 or 05 release.

"SureFire commissioned Ernest Emerson of Emerson Knives to create a new, limited edition folding knife that would be sold with a uniquely finished SureFire C2 Centurion® flashlight. The Emerson knife is a production version of what was formerly available only as a custom made piece, the famed CQC-8 that Emerson collectors refer to as the "banana knife" because of its original blade shape. It uses a non-slip G10 grip and is finished with a tough, corrosion resistant coating.   The C2 Centurion is precision-machined from aerospace-grade aluminum with an anti-roll bezel and is protected by a military-specification black hard anodized finish. We have never offered black hard anodizing on a C2 before the Emerson collaboration. It utilizes an ergonomic flat-side CombatGrip design and a patented rubber grip ring so that the light can be operated with a handgun using the Rogers/SureFire technique. Powered by two lithium batteries (10-year shelf life), the C2 Centurion produces 65 lumens of light for over an hour, or 120 lumens for 20 minutes using an optional ultra high output lamp (P61)   As a tactical tool, SureFire handheld flashlights are proven in the field with the very same dedicated operators at a nearby SEAL base where Emerson's blades have received so much real-world testing. Only 1,000 sets with matching serial numbers have been made"


----------



## Size15's

The TailCap of that C2 is also type III Hard Anodised. It has a finish like some U2's I've seen (not as matt as other examples)


----------



## Solscud007

Well i dont have any of the fancy lights you guys have, but I did get this in the mail today. My first Black-HA SF light. Now im just waiting on my regular Kroma. hopefully it is in the mail.






Fun with legos.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

.
L1 HA-BK


----------



## Solscud007

What is the black thing on the tailcap of the A2? Im guessing it is a lanyard ring? will that work on my Kroma tailcap?


----------



## eshishlo

I have heard that the Kroma tail cap is just a little thicker than the ring.


----------



## Size15's

Solscud007 said:


> What is the black thing on the tailcap of the A2? Im guessing it is a lanyard ring? will that work on my Kroma tailcap?


Yes - it's the Lanyard Ring (part of the Z60 Lanyard Kit) for the L1/L2/A2.



eshishlo said:


> I have heard that the Kroma tail cap is just a little thicker than the ring.


This is correct - the Z60 Lanyard Ring does not fit on the K2 Kroma TailCap. I believe it to be unfortunate but SureFire couldn't engineer the diameter slim enough. There is no Lanyard Ring for the K2 Kroma.

Al


----------



## Solscud007

Thanks Size15. Just out of curiosity, can anyone, that has an A2 and calipers, measure the diammter of the channel ont he tailcap? im just curious to know what the difference is between the Kroma.

I measured the Kroma tailcap, it is 18.13mm or .71 inches


----------



## DM51

The A2 tailcap channel dia. is 17.5 mm, or 0.68 ins.


----------



## Solscud007

thank you. hmm I wonder if it is possible to get the Z60 ring and ream out a little material to fit the Kroma? something to try and modify in the near future.


----------



## DM51

0.63 mm is not very much, and reaming that from the inside the ring diameter (0.315 mm thickness) should be possible, but remember the ring is in fact in 2 pieces which clip together. Taking that much material off is bound to weaken the clips, but I don't know how serious that might be.


----------



## Size15's

I doubt it would be very secure it the lanyard ring was modified to fit around a fatter diameter


----------



## seale_navy

bxstylez said:


> my newly acquired HA-BK Surefire's... presenting the A2 and E2e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the flash on... the A2 looks _purplish_ :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 hey looks like ur surefire A2 rubber clicky switch is wearing off? my E1B is showing early sign of wearing off especially in the middle of the rubber clicky... what should we do when its worn off for eg like this A2.. send back to surefire? will they replace it..


----------



## MorpheusT1

Buy a new switch.

But how will that work on the black A2...ive never seen Black switches for the A2 for sale.


Benny


----------



## Size15's

seale_navy said:


> hey looks like ur surefire A2 rubber clicky switch is wearing off? my E1B is showing early sign of wearing off especially in the middle of the rubber clicky... what should we do when its worn off for eg like this A2.. send back to surefire? will they replace it..


The rubber switch boot is designed and textured to afford grip and will therefore naturally become worn down through use over time like vehicle tyres for example.
It is not covered by SureFire's warranty because a worn switch boot is not broken - it is used.

With regards to how to purchase a replacement for a black HA or other limited production model TailCap - I suggest giving SureFire a call to see whether you can send the TailCap to have the rubber switch boot replaced...


----------



## seale_navy

Size15's said:


> The rubber switch boot is designed and textured to afford grip and will therefore naturally become worn down through use over time like vehicle tyres for example.
> It is not covered by SureFire's warranty because a worn switch boot is not broken - it is used.
> 
> With regards to how to purchase a replacement for a black HA or other limited production model TailCap - I suggest giving SureFire a call to see whether you can send the TailCap to have the rubber switch boot replaced...


 
I see.. i thought it would be like fenix torches u know.. just unscrew the bottom of the tailcap with a pen and replaced the rubber boot. but with the surefire i couldnt find any thing to unscrew...


----------



## DaFABRICATA

BUMP..


----------



## Eric242

Here´s a picture of my Surefire HA Black goodies:





U2 - K2 - K2MilSpec with PK Logo - C2 Emerson - E1D and the one on the far right is not a HA light but wanted to be in since it was the only black surefire light left.


----------



## toby_pra

very nice Eric...!


----------



## Lightingguy321

akula88 said:


> L7-BK :thinking:


 

I have an L7 BK that has a pretty well matched bezel (except the bezel ring (purplish)) and body. You may want to send the KL7 back to surefire (it has a very slight donut hole, but it has good tint and output).


----------



## KeyGrip

Hey, I can play now!






I'll have to take some better pictures sometime.


----------



## Az_Tibor

*C2-HABK special*

My first rare Surefire, and one I've never seen on the forum!  

*C2-HABK special*

A "Remington Military Products Division" black hard-anodized C2 Centurion. The finish is a perfect match between the tailcap, body, and bezel. The light is said to be new and unused, but there's a tiny bit of silver showing through on the edges of the antiroll hex part of the bezel - I'm guessing it was never carried but perhaps stored in a drawer with other items. Batteries expire in 2015, has original but worn box and glossy instruction manual.


----------



## willrx

Super!! Never seen that one before either.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007

YEAH very cool!!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## H2Orower

I have always enjoyed this thread, so I'm doing my part to keep it active! (And losing lots of money in the process!)  

Just added the Kroma. Wow. This thing gives me a whole new appreciation for Surefire. The machining detail and overall design are exceptional. I am particularly impressed with the tactile feel of the selector ring as I click from one position to the next. It's all those little attention to detail items that really have me hooked on Surefire flashlights.


----------



## Solscud007

Yep. But becareful on the selector switch. the clicking can go in a short while. There is a nice handy little mod that you can do to the kroma. get a C2 stock combat ring, there is a black nub/tab thing, cut that off, then slide the ring onto the kroma. (you need to remove the pocket clip and that plastic ring thingy first) but once you put the combat grip ring on, line up the flat spot with the pocket clip location and put the pocket clip back on. It is really nice to have the C2 cigar grip on the kroma.


----------



## H2Orower

Solscud007 said:


> Yep. But becareful on the selector switch. the clicking can go in a short while. There is a nice handy little mod that you can do to the kroma. get a C2 stock combat ring, there is a black nub/tab thing, cut that off, then slide the ring onto the kroma. (you need to remove the pocket clip and that plastic ring thingy first) but once you put the combat grip ring on, line up the flat spot with the pocket clip location and put the pocket clip back on. It is really nice to have the C2 cigar grip on the kroma.


 
Thanks for the heads up Solscud007. That would be a bummer if the clicking/detents start to wear out. It's interesting that you mentioned it, because before I bought this one, I was playing with one in a retail store and remember being somewhat disappointed because there was not a very clear/distinct detent on the ring positions, and definitely no clicks. I guess that one was just handled way to many times as a display unit.

Thanks for the combat ring mod idea and nice job on your display case that you posted over on the "sf collection" thread. It looks good.


----------



## PinarelloOnly

Here is my E2D/LU60A


----------



## gswitter

That looks good!


----------



## H2Orower

PinarelloOnly said:


> Here is my E2D/LU60A


 
Thanks for sharing. I always enjoy viewing the new posts to this particular thread.

That adapter ring appears to be a perfect ano match with your E2D. I like it!


----------



## H2Orower

Update with the U2 Ultra.


----------



## willrx

:thumbsup:


----------



## H2Orower

willrx said:


> :thumbsup:


 
Thanks willrx.


----------



## mikevelarde

I got 2 set of these last week from a local gunshop.
1 set is opened and the other is still sealed!!


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: C2-HABK special*



Az_Tibor said:


> My first rare Surefire, and one I've never seen on the forum!
> 
> *C2-HABK special*
> 
> A "Remington Military Products Division" black hard-anodized C2 Centurion. The finish is a perfect match between the tailcap, body, and bezel. The light is said to be new and unused, but there's a tiny bit of silver showing through on the edges of the antiroll hex part of the bezel - I'm guessing it was never carried but perhaps stored in a drawer with other items. Batteries expire in 2015, has original but worn box and glossy instruction manual.


 Just need your PP address.................


----------



## willrx

Love that set!


----------



## mikevelarde

willrx said:


> Love that set!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Solscud007

mikevelarde said:


> Thanks!




mind me asking ho wmuch you got them for?


----------



## mikevelarde

Solscud007 said:


> mind me asking ho wmuch you got them for?


I'm from the Philippines, and SF stuff is not cheap here, more so for the limited edition SF stuff. I pay around $400 for the set.How I wish I'm also in Surefireland just like you guys!!lovecpf


----------



## Team Member

There is something special about the C2´s...I just can´t figure it out...

In the meantime I´ll just buy me another one..lovecpf




Excellent pics guys!!! :thumbsup:

Nice catch Az_Tibor on the Remington C2!

And those Emerson/Surefire sets are hard to find these days mikevelarde, nice find :twothumbs


----------



## 1wrx7

I guess it's time for me to get in on the fun I know this is supposed to be all black HA SureFire's but, there are two non SF parts and one typeII annodized part I left out the other HA-BK Aleph stuff I have but the oddball parts shown play key roles on the two light's






Left to right,
#1 SSC P4/Mcr20 KL1 with E1E body and Mctc 60ohm 2stage tail... my EDC
#2 NRA edition E2D
#3 Mcr20 KL1 with E2D body and tail
#4 A2-WH-BK
#5 SSC P7 KL4 with Tranquillitybase 1X18650 body and 6P 60ohm 2stage typeII tail:sigh:
#6 Emerson C2 with Nailbender Cree UV drop-in
#7 M600 with E1B tail
#8 M600 kit with LU60A

I'm thinking about getting one of the new G2L-FYL's The bezel and clicky look like they're HA-BK... might just be a matte typeII anno though:shrug:


----------



## iapyx

Just noticed something new to me concerning the clip of the U2.
All the U2's I've ever seen do have a bezel down clip. 
However in the comparison chart (from SF website) you will see a U2 with a bezel up clip. 

Are there any U2's with a bezel up clip?
Notice the Kroma has a bezel down clip.


----------



## DimeRazorback

I have noticed this before myself... maybe it was for the pre-production model?


----------



## Size15's

It's graphical mistake.
I field-tested 'the' proto-type that became the U2, as well as pre-production samples of the U2. It has always featured the bezel-down 'wire' PocketClip although the design was evolved. I have never seen or heard of a 'U2' shown in the graphic above. The Kroma graphic has the wrong TailCap (the one shown is a clickie rather than a two-stage)


----------



## DimeRazorback

Ah weird!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Monocrom

Black is definitely beautiful. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

My Surefire HA-BK 'collection'

It needs to expand!


----------



## mikevelarde

DimeRazorback said:


> My Surefire HA-BK 'collection'
> 
> It needs to expand!


 

Maybe you need one of these:


----------



## DimeRazorback

(Just so you know I literally did that)

:laughing:


----------



## Solscud007

two new additions to the collection. E2DL, nothing too special. and my Titan T1A that I gave to my gf. relatively low s/n.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Nice pics mate!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Some pics I just took of my U2


----------



## Solscud007

Here are my two new HA-BK surefires.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


>


 
You got one before I could.

I have to ask. . . How do you like it so far?


----------



## DimeRazorback

Great pics Solscud007

:twothumbs


----------



## DM51

That UV highlighting is superb. Very good pics!


----------



## Solscud007

DM51 said:


> That UV highlighting is superb. Very good pics!



Thanks. It is actually my kroma haha. I used the blue and took a long exposure. while the shot was still in process I moved the kroma and switched to red for the red highlight.

Actually I got the VTAC L4 just as I was leaving for Hong Kong. But it arrived just as I got to the airport. Anyway I like it. I mounted it to my Colt M4. very nice beam. I am annoyed that I misplaced my E2DL somewhere and for the life of me, I cant find it. 

Contrary to previous thoughts and ruminations, there are no markings other than Viking Tactics and the Surefire logo w/ patent numbers and serial numbers.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> Actually I got the VTAC L4 just as I was leaving for Hong Kong. But it arrived just as I got to the airport. Anyway I like it. I mounted it to my Colt M4. very nice beam. I am annoyed that I misplaced my E2DL somewhere and for the life of me, I cant find it.
> 
> Contrary to previous thoughts and ruminations, there are no markings other than Viking Tactics and the Surefire logo w/ patent numbers and serial numbers.


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## ElectronGuru

The first black HA Z2:


----------



## DM51

ElectronGuru said:


> ​


Excellent! 

That is not mere HA-BK. It's *HA-BK-Stealth*


----------



## DimeRazorback

Can't wait till I can get mine :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Can you post a picture looking at the head form the front?

It looks exactly like a KL1 head, not a KL4.

I interested.....Is it reflectored?...optic?








Solscud007 said:


>


----------



## Size15's

The "VTAC-L4" uses a KX2C bezel.
It's a handheld version of the M600C ScoutLight.
Instead of the MH60 it has an E-Series body (like the E2d/E2DL).

There have been discussions on CPF before about whether a better name for this flashlight than "VTAC-L4" can be found. E2LC or E2C or... :thinking: :shrug:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

As always.....Size15's to the rescue!!!:twothumbs

_Thank you Sir!:thumbsup:_

I think a different name would be a good idea as well....seems it could cause some confusion with those that are very familiar with SF's lights/parts.


----------



## Nathan

I agree. Something like "E2-KX2C" or even just "X2C" would make more sense...


----------



## Monocrom

E2C sounds nice.


----------



## Solscud007

Size15's said:


> The "VTAC-L4" uses a KX2C bezel.
> It's a handheld version of the M600C ScoutLight.
> Instead of the MH60 it has an E-Series body (like the E2d/E2DL).
> 
> There have been discussions on CPF before about whether a better name for this flashlight than "VTAC-L4" can be found. E2LC or E2C or... :thinking: :shrug:




Yes. L4 it is NOT. it even comes in E2DL packaging.


----------



## DimeRazorback

My HA-BK collection at the moment...


----------



## Solscud007

took a new pic of the lineup.


----------



## Solscud007

As far as i can tell, this KL3 is HA-BK.


----------



## Team Member

Solscud007 said:


> As far as i can tell, this KL3 is HA-BK.


 

And that´s the best KL3 so far. I have one on a Z2 body. Excellent combo!!


----------



## Tempest UK

Team Member said:


> And that´s the best KL3 so far. I have one on a Z2 body. Excellent combo!!



Do you mean you have a black Type III anodised KL3, or Type II?

Solscud - where did you get the KL3 from? Was it new from SureFire (or NOS) or bought second-hand?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Team Member

Tempest UK said:


> Do you mean you have a black Type III anodised KL3, or Type II?
> 
> Solscud - where did you get the KL3 from? Was it new from SureFire (or NOS) or bought second-hand?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest


 

It sure looks like Type III ano to me. And I bought mine from the marketplace :naughty:


----------



## Solscud007

Tempest UK said:


> Do you mean you have a black Type III anodised KL3, or Type II?
> 
> Solscud - where did you get the KL3 from? Was it new from SureFire (or NOS) or bought second-hand?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



found it sitting at the bottom of a surefire case at a sporting goods store called Cabela's.

But as far as I can tell, the stock photos online show the KL3 looking like TypeIII. have there been instances from SF where typeII is matte?


----------



## Tempest UK

Solscud007 said:


> But as far as I can tell, the stock photos online show the KL3 looking like TypeIII. have there been instances from SF where typeII is matte?



I've had some Type II appear very matte, to the point that I really did think it was Type III until very close scrutiny/scratch testing. That KL3 looks more like Type III than any of those cases, though.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DimeRazorback




----------



## prime77

Here's mine. Small but I love them all.


----------



## Solscud007

I got a first gen U2 recently (deeper side cuts, and stock bored for 18650)

Yesterday I got a X200.


----------



## Team Member

_....I really need a U2...._


----------



## donn_

Caught me some Zs:






Another shot with a 7R thrown in and a couple of different heads:


----------



## ElectronGuru

Z2D-HA-BK (custom):


----------



## DimeRazorback

:naughty:


----------



## WESBC




----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, E2Ds aren't black HA.


----------



## Nathan

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, E2Ds aren't black HA.



Are you sure?

Per SF.com:
High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard-anodized for extreme durability


----------



## Monocrom

Nathan said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Per SF.com:
> High-strength aerospace aluminum body, Mil-Spec hard-anodized for extreme durability


 
I don't know. For a model that's supposed to be HA, my E2D feels more like Type II. :shrug:


----------



## Tempest UK

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, E2Ds aren't black HA.



The E2D and E2DL are (should be) Type III anodised.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's

Monocrom said:


> I don't know. For a model that's supposed to be HA, my E2D feels more like Type II. :shrug:


It should be type III - a photo should confirm.
If it _is_ actually type II it will be the first one I've ever seen or heard about...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

All my SureFire Defenders-- both LEDs and Icands-- are definitely Bk-HA. So is my E1e-Bk.


----------



## Monocrom

My mistake. I stand corrected. But must admit I'm surprised at how easily my E2D inca. seems to get scratched. :shrug:


----------



## Solscud007

Where is it getting scratched? if it is a corner of the strike bezel, then that is an inevitability. think of how little material there is to bond when you have a sharp angle. now if it was the smooth side of the flashlight bezel or body then im not sure. but usually corners will wear much faster.


----------



## Monocrom

It's mainly the strike bezel getting scratched up, inside the scallops.


----------



## Tempest UK

Sharp edges lose anodisation very quickly, even Type III. The edges of the bezel are usually the first places to show bare aluminium, in my experience - and not just with HA-BK. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## WESBC

Yeah the edges and the knurling (just a bunch of small edges I guess) are the first things to get worn out. As you can see in my photo the flats are still intact and scratch free while everything else.


Does anyone know of anything to "touch up" the raw Al? I was tempted to try some of the Birchwood products, Aluminum Black or one of their pens, but wanted to see if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## donn_

I use the Birchwood Casey touch-up pens. I have them in gloss and matte black. They work very well.


----------



## WESBC

donn_ said:


> I use the Birchwood Casey touch-up pens. I have them in gloss and matte black. They work very well.



That's good to hear, I guess I'm off to buy a couple right now. BTW I'm assuming you use the matte black for the HA-BK.

How well does the finish stay on?


----------



## donn_

I use matte on matte surfaces, like some HAIII and most knurled surfaces. The finish holds well, but is not permanent.


----------



## JNewell

donn_ said:


> I use the Birchwood Casey touch-up pens. I have them in gloss and matte black. They work very well.


 
The ones that are paint, right? I've tried those and the "aluminum blacking" that's some kind of chemical treatment sort of like cold bluing, and the paint version seems to be much more durable.


----------



## donn_

This may be the ultimate black Surefire kit, for flexibility:







Round body 9P (bored to 18xxxmm) in HAIII-BK
A19 extension (bored to 18xxxmm) in HAIII-BK
Z32 bezel
Ribbed Z46 (M3) bezel in HAIII-BK w/ Ti bezel ring
C2M adapter in HAIII-BK
3" turbo head
2.5" SRTH turbo head
SW01 'Slim' in HAIII-BK
SW01 'Fatty' in HAIII-BK
Z41 tailcap with AW soft start

This combo will run everything from a stock P90 to an SST-90 D36 drop-in, and almost everything in between.

:twothumbs


----------



## MetalZone




----------



## Solscud007

donn_ said:


> This may be the ultimate black Surefire kit, for flexibility:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round body 9P (bored to 18xxxmm) in HAIII-BK
> A19 extension (bored to 18xxxmm) in HAIII-BK
> Z32 bezel
> Ribbed Z46 (M3) bezel in HAIII-BK w/ Ti bezel ring
> C2M adapter in HAIII-BK
> 3" turbo head
> 2.5" SRTH turbo head
> SW01 'Slim' in HAIII-BK
> SW01 'Fatty' in HAIII-BK
> Z41 tailcap with AW soft start
> 
> This combo will run everything from a stock P90 to an SST-90 D36 drop-in, and almost everything in between.
> 
> :twothumbs




are those custom annodized SW01s?

Is it just me or custom Black HA shouldnt count here. Makes my Emerson C2-HAIII-BK not so special haha


----------



## Solscud007

Hey guys I need some clarification. 

I was looking at my U2 (18650 ver.) It is a first gen. I noticed that there was a bare side on the body, no etchings. After looking more closely I notieced that my U2 has 4 sides. 2 flats with all the laser etching on the flats. Then perpendicular to hose flats are to round bare BKHA sides. One is covered by the pocket clip. 

I am used to my Kroma and Darpa body. Those only have three sides. Not 4. Two for laser etchings and third for the pocket clip. Do the normal U2s have four sides or three?

And vice versa for the early patent pending mil spec kromas with flat sides, does it have 4 or 3 sides?


----------



## loszabo

Solscud007 said:


> *ABTOMAT:* "Newer Surefire lights strike me as the result of CNC programmers saying to each other "Hold my beer and watch THIS."



LOL. 

Love my black Kroma -- three sides only!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My favorite Black. Obviously, I need more practice taking pictures. 






Chance


----------



## nanomu

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>



..Yikes! Is that a hole in the bezel I see? 

Oh, or maybe it's an old fashioned picture and there's a hole in the paper?


----------



## Solscud007

I upgraded two of my lights while on vacation.

I swapped out my KL4 lens retaining bezel for my E2D strike bezel, on my X200. So now I call it X200D haha.








I also got a M620V to add to my viking Tactics handheld scoutlight body. I call this E2V.












Sorry for the crappy pics. Im still on vacation. I didnt have good lighting.


----------



## Monocrom

Solscud007 said:


> . . . I didnt have good lighting.


 
Now that's ironic.

(Good-looking upgrades BTW.)


----------



## Illum

I'd post my black E1e had I not dropped it walking up a concrete staircase...its now a user with hefty marks all over 
I was on campus and had it clipped to the belt, got pushed out by the books I was carrying and fell a couple steps before goingt bezel over tailcap down to the first floor. It survived, the kuku cool white tower survived, but I almost didn't. 

If I can find my black A2 I'll post it with the E1e, seems odd that I can't find it...must've tossed it accidently:thinking:


----------



## ninemm

Oh man. I'd be pretty beside myself if I dropped my BK E1e too. Though, it came from the factory with some small anno spots missing from the bezel already.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wanted a E2D LED DEFENDER for months, but already had a LX2, thought I would be buying two similar lights. Well, obviously the trigger has been pulled and am happy I did. 

The C2 is from ElectronGuru, it has a Linger Special, Dual XPG from nailbender

Chance :naughty:


----------



## ninemm

Nice C2 there Chance! :thumbsup: Is that the 200lm E2DL?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ninemm said:


> Nice C2 there Chance! :thumbsup: Is that the 200lm E2DL?



Thanks ninemm, 

Don't think I will ever part with the C2. I plan on buying a A19 extender, with two 18500's to power the new V3 Triple XPG. If ever I'm quick enough to place the order. 

Why yes, it is the 200 lm model. Thanks for noticing. 

Chance


----------



## ninemm

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks ninemm,
> 
> Don't think I will ever part with the C2. I plan on buying a A19 extender, with two 18500's to power the new V3 Triple XPG. If ever I'm quick enough to place the order.
> 
> Why yes, it is the 200 lm model. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> Chance


 
Sweet. I'm picking up a Leef 2x18650 body to run with my C2-CJ head + Tail + V3 Triple if I can score one. The outlook on getting one doesn't look good though. They're coming out Saturday and I'll be driving to NJ for a family picnic. :sigh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm picking up a Leef 2x18650 body to run with my C2-CJ head + Tail + V3 Triple if I can score one. The outlook on getting one doesn't look good though. They're coming out Saturday and I'll be driving to NJ for a family picnic. :sigh:[/QUOTE] 

That will look very cool! 

The next ones will be ready a week from this Saturday, right? The Tenth?


----------



## Solscud007

How can you tell it is a 200 lm version from the older versions?

Here is my latest. PK-K2 aka Porcupine Kroma with my old PK body. This body took a trip to Michigan, then West Virginia for like a year before returning back to me.


----------



## SuperTrouper

Click to see them bigger


----------



## Solscud007

My BK-HA case

VTAC-L4 (E2 scoutlight)
C2 Emerson
Kroma-Milspec
Kroma-PP-PK
U2
DARPA PKEF















Here is my latest acquisition. Kroma-Milspec A real milspec.


































Here is a variant I noticed in my two Milspec bodies. 2x patents vs 5x patents. also the bare spots for engraving are not as deep into the body of the light as newerthe older body. So the channels are closer together.









It is really apparent here. See how much bare space there on either side of the engraving?


----------



## BenChiew

Is black surefires lesser than the non black?


----------



## Size15's

Benchiew said:


> Is black surefires lesser than the non black?


Do you mean are there fewer models in Black HA compared to 'natural' HA?

I suppose that relatively few models are offered in HABK compared to natural HA although the E2DL and E1B are noteworthy exceptions.
It's more that SureFire offered some models in HABK as an option, usually limited by the fact they didn't produce that many batches of them, or they were actually Special or Limited Editions.


----------



## BenChiew

Thanks. Meaning if you gathered all Surefire lights ever made and grouped them together, you will see very few black ones. Right?

I think the kroma is also predominantly black like the E1B and E2DL.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Benchiew said:


> Thanks. Meaning if you gathered all Surefire lights ever made and grouped them together, you will see very few black ones. Right?



Within the popular P/C/Z/M series, models meant for police had shiny type II black. Models meant for military had matte type III gray (natural). Whats rare, and the subject of this thread are lights that are both black and type III. As noted above, this was confined to certain models (U2, x300) or special editions.


----------



## BenChiew

It has to be HA which is type lll and also black. That precludes the black shiny type which is type ll.

Is the black commonly found on the led AZ2 type ll or lll. It does not look matte and neither does it look shiny to me.


----------



## archimedes

Benchiew said:


> It has to be HA which is type lll and also black. That precludes the black shiny type which is type ll.
> 
> Is the black commonly found on the led AZ2 type ll or lll. It does not look matte and neither does it look shiny to me.



According to the SureFire website, this model is listed as "Mil-Spec hard anodized" (thus HA Type III). They otherwise typically just state "anodized" for Type II anodizing....


----------



## BenChiew

I noticed that the mil-spec HA on the AZ2 is somewhat similar with the Kroma.


----------



## ABTOMAT

A whole HA-BK Surefire thread and no UB3T?


----------



## LightJunk

Here's my HA-BK collection.


----------



## Rat

Here is my Best Black HA Surefire I have. 

Now that I think about it it's the best Surefire I have. No wait it's the best light I own :naughty:
I also have the Case and all the gear that comes with the BEAST











cheers


----------



## LightJaguar

That beast almost looks out of place in this thread. Rat must be one of them guys that goes to a gun show to show off his tank.


----------



## Illum

Solscud007 said:


>



How do you like the Surefire Helmet light?


----------



## Rat

LightJaguar said:


> That beast almost looks out of place in this thread. Rat must be one of them guys that goes to a gun show to show off his tank.



I was thinking the same a little over kill.


I never get to enjoy this Beast as its one the wife does not know about so it stays in its case.

Just waiting for the right time to break the bad news to her. Now at least I can just look at this thread and enjoy it whenever I want.

I sold my Mountain bike to buy this and she has never noticed the missing bike lol.


I am going camping with all the guys next week so this will be coming with me. But it will be handled very carefully as there is not a mark on it at the moment and I want to keep it that way.

Cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514

if you have a chance, can you post a 6P (or something SF we can all relate to) beside the BEAST for scale ?


----------



## N10

Rat said:


> I am going camping with all the guys next week so this will be coming with me. But it will be handled very carefully as there is not a mark on it at the moment and I want to keep it that way.
> 
> Cheers



take some action pics if possible also


----------



## Foot Hill

These are all black!
But at the time, other colors were not an option. 






Small light is 4sevens preon for size comparison.


----------



## bound

The the BK lights of my SureFire.
Front row from left to right:
U2-PP、UV-PK、D3-DEFENDER-KL3-BK、E2-BK、PKEF-5K、E1-BK、PKEF-8K、DEF1、A2-BK、V2、DEF3D
Back row from left to right:
6P-LED-USMC、U2、L7-BK、3P、6P、9Z、9Z、7Z、12ZM、12ZM、9NT、9N、6P-KT5-BK、6BL1、8X-Police、6P-Police、6P-Police、6R、6Z、6Z-NTI





2





3


----------



## Rat

So many wonderful Black SF lights. You have great collection and thank you for sharing with us :thumbsup:

Can you tell me what the logo is on the 6P-LED first on the left back row ?

cheers


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> So many wonderful Black SF lights. You have great collection and thank you for sharing with us :thumbsup:
> 
> Can you tell me what the logo is on the 6P-LED first on the left back row ?
> 
> cheers



Hello Sir Rat,
this is 6P-LED -USMC





2


----------



## jamesmtl514

Such a nice collection! 
Can you post some more photos of the UV-PK? 

Did you buy locally?


----------



## DAN92

bound,

Very nice collection!


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Such a nice collection!
> Can you post some more photos of the UV-PK?
> 
> Did you buy locally?



Hello James,
The UV-PK I buy from my friend.





2





3





4


----------



## bound

jamesmtl514 said:


> Such a nice collection!
> Can you post some more photos of the UV-PK?
> 
> Did you buy locally?





DAN92 said:


> bound,
> 
> Very nice collection!


Thank you Sir,I very fond of them.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## bound

[FONT=宋体][/FONT]Turbo
[FONT=宋体][/FONT] 
[FONT=宋体][/FONT]From left to right[FONT=宋体]：[/FONT]SRTH[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2.5 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]TRTH[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2.5 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]T3[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]3diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]T1[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]2[FONT=宋体]、[/FONT]4[FONT=宋体]）[/FONT]-[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]3 diameter[FONT=宋体]）、[/FONT]T5[FONT=宋体]（[/FONT]3 diameter[FONT=宋体]）[/FONT]
[FONT=宋体]






[/FONT]


----------



## cenz

Very nice HA Black collection! Bound


----------



## Rat

This thread is one of my fav's. So for those who may not have seen it or for those that have forgotten about it I will bring it back up.
Its a shame Solscud007 pic's are all gone he had some great stuff pictured in this thread.

Ok here is one of my favorite HA-BK SF finds.





:wave:


----------



## 880arm

Rat said:


> . . . Ok here is one of my favorite HA-BK SF finds.
> 
> 
> :wave:



That is beautiful Rat. Good to see you on here again! :wave:


----------



## bound

Rat said:


> This thread is one of my fav's. So for those who may not have seen it or for those that have forgotten about it I will bring it back up.
> Its a shame Solscud007 pic's are all gone he had some great stuff pictured in this thread.
> 
> Ok here is one of my favorite HA-BK SF finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Hi Rat,
Very nice, for the first time to see, thanks for sharing.:goodjob:


----------



## Lomandor

Rat said:


> This thread is one of my fav's. So for those who may not have seen it or for those that have forgotten about it I will bring it back up.
> Its a shame Solscud007 pic's are all gone he had some great stuff pictured in this thread.
> 
> Ok here is one of my favorite HA-BK SF finds.
> 
> 
> :wave:




Hi Rat  yes the HA BK C2's just look awesome with this one being no exeption. Great to see these to the top again. 

What happened to Solscud007's photos anyway? :thinking: Too many blank spots where once upon a time nested some of the best of Surefire's...


----------



## cland72




----------

